# Standard Thread Titles?



## Matrix (Jul 25, 2020)

I think we should use the same style for thread titles, like what Merriam Webster did, we learn from the professional:  

*Word of the Day: Homogeneous *

It's better to use full spelling instead of WOTD because it helps to have a better ranking on Google.

No need to use date, as we are in different timezone, date can be confusing. When starting a new thread, we just check the creation date of the last word, as long as there is enough time for last thread to develop, maybe no less than 18 hour?

What do you think? 

If you don't mind, I will edit old thread titles. 

BTW, I hope we don't pick too bizarre words, it doesn't have to be used in daily conversations, but we should be able to use them in forum posts or see them when reading online. Think about it, it would be much more fun if a word gets 20+ replies.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I think we should use the same style for thread titles, like what Merriam Webster did, we learn from the professional:
> 
> *Word of the Day: Homogeneous *
> 
> ...


Okey dokey.


----------

